# US 1 Class?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I came across a classified ad for a "US 1 racing Dinghy". There is very little info on these boats out there; I did find the US 1 Class Assoc. with a contact number, but have recieved no response. It looks kind of like a laser and is about 15' long. The boat is in good shape but my concern is that it might be difficult to find sails and replacement parts down the road, unless it shares common parts with other classes. 

If anyone knows anything about these, any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Us 1*

US 1 runs from Maine to Florida. Getting replacement parts down the road might involve going all the way to the other end... Essentially, unless you KNOW that there's a fleet of them somewhere, what you have is a one-off that may be fun to throw into the water and play around on. Racing will be next to impossible unless you can find a fleet. Getting parts might mean making them. Even if the "price is right" be sure you're getting all the necessary parts (don't forget the cunningham or downhaul, or boom vang, for example). Otherwise, this "prize" could become an expensive white elephant for you.


----------

